# R15-300: 0x1192 Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-300: 0x1192
Staggered rollout for this version began 2/13/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120435

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I gotta say that I'm a little disappointed that they released this version nationally already. It doesn't even seem that they took any time to gather feedback from the last CE release before releasing this version, which is probably evident from the fact that they are releasing nationally the same version number that the last CE was.

I would have hoped that they would have made sure the R)) bug was completely fixed before releasing their next national release.

- Merg


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I would have hoped that they would have made sure the R)) bug was completely fixed before releasing their next national release.


Well, to that line of thinking, it's still a whole lot "better" than the previous national release.... why not get this one out the door and continue fine-tuning where they can with the CE program?

There is lots of other "stuff" fixed with 0x1192 as well. I know that our occasionally-troublesome R15-500 is a lot happier with 0x1192 than it has been in quite a while.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's a good one. 

I was clicking through on my History and noticed that it had 1 Purchase in my history so I decided to see what that was. It had Spider Man 3 on Friday 12/14 at 9pm listed as being canceled. I selected it and was given the description of the movie. The top banner showed that Spider Man 3 was on 12/14 from 9pm to 11:19pm and it displayed it as being on Channel 125. I selected the Showings option on the left menu at which point the movie info changed to say No Information Available. In the Showings section, it listed 1 Found.

Here's the interesting part: the movie listed was Michael Clayton on Fri 12/14 at 8:59pm on Channel 125. If I selected that movie, it showed me the Michael Clayton showing from 02/20 at 9pm and listed it as being over. Selecting Showings from that correctly showed future episodes of Michael Clayton along with the finished showing from 9pm, even though it was currently 3am on 02/21.

Yeah, that's a couple of bugs there.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> R15-300: 0x1192
> Staggered rollout for this version began 2/13/08.


I don't believe this. The CE version was only released on 2/15/08. Check your dates again.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I don't believe this. The CE version was only released on 2/15/08. Check your dates again.


Yes, its true...:lol:


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

So much for the new software, total crap. My original version was 0X10C1, which worked great, only had one bad recording in a whole month which is very good for this receiver. Now mine updated to 0X1192 on wed. 03/05/08 @ 4:26 am. This crappy software has already caused me to have 2 bad recordings in one day, lost Law and order CI and original law and order, both the sound messes up ever 30 seconds or so, and just about every show at some time when I ff through the crap, it sticks on ff cant stop it, just keeps going until program ends. Rebooted 4 times, forced an update hoping I could go back to the previous software, no go, game me the same crappy 0X1192 Does anyone know how to get back to the 0X10C1 software ???? If not can someone please tell me when the CE release will be available to download again ???? There has to be a CE available, anything would be better than having ff stick and run you to the end of the program, which you can not stop nothing will stop it, probably only thing that would is that red button, pisses me off enough to really want to push it, but all it would do is trash the recording for sure which it already messes up the sound every 30 seconds or less, it makes a sound and goes no sound at all then comes back on to do it over and over again !!!!! I would like to get the working software back on it before my HR21-700 gets here via ebay $150 out the door thats a deal, say goodbye R15, at lease I wont count on it to record anything else, will disconnect it from satelite and just use it to view my recodings as I will still be able to being I unhook the satelite before switching dvrs, so they cant turn my card off, which if they were able to, it would not let me watch my shows recorded on it, as they dont like you to be able to access your shows after your card is deactivated, as that would make it too easy to cancel your service after your contract expires and still be able to watch your recorded shows without them.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Its really good to be out of contract, no need for insurance. If anything goes wrong, say fix it or we close account and go elsewhere. As it should be with as much as we pay, they should always fix any problems and keep it working on their dime. After all cable fixes their problems without charging you for it, so should satelite, weather they own the equipment or not, its for their pay service.


----------



## crunchtime (Dec 20, 2006)

R15STINKS said:


> So much for the new software, total crap. My original version was 0X10C1, which worked great, only had one bad recording in a whole month which is very good for this receiver. Now mine updated to 0X1192 on wed. 03/05/08 @ 4:26 am. This crappy software has already caused me to have 2 bad recordings in one day, lost Law and order CI and original law and order, both the sound messes up ever 30 seconds or so, and just about every show at some time when I ff through the crap, it sticks on ff cant stop it, just keeps going until program ends. Rebooted 4 times, forced an update hoping I could go back to the previous software, no go, game me the same crappy 0X1192 Does anyone know how to get back to the 0X10C1 software ???? If not can someone please tell me when the CE release will be available to download again ???? There has to be a CE available, anything would be better than having ff stick and run you to the end of the program, which you can not stop nothing will stop it, probably only thing that would is that red button, pisses me off enough to really want to push it, but all it would do is trash the recording for sure which it already messes up the sound every 30 seconds or less, it makes a sound and goes no sound at all then comes back on to do it over and over again !!!!! I would like to get the working software back on it before my HR21-700 gets here via ebay $150 out the door thats a deal, say goodbye R15, at lease I wont count on it to record anything else, will disconnect it from satelite and just use it to view my recodings as I will still be able to being I unhook the satelite before switching dvrs, so they cant turn my card off, which if they were able to, it would not let me watch my shows recorded on it, as they dont like you to be able to access your shows after your card is deactivated, as that would make it too easy to cancel your service after your contract expires and still be able to watch your recorded shows without them.


Hate to break this to you but you will not be able to view recordings without being hooked to the sat. I tried it before. It will not boot without the sat.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Also hate to break the bubble, but a DVR from Comcast, here in Palm Beach COunty Florida costs $18.95 per month over and above the cost of your service.  At that price, they should fix it "on their dime".


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

crunchtime said:


> Hate to break this to you but you will not be able to view recordings without being hooked to the sat. I tried it before. It will not boot without the sat.


Mine does.
Someone reported that all recording will eventually expire, though. I don't think he was correct. Maybe PPV's.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

crunchtime said:


> Hate to break this to you but you will not be able to view recordings without being hooked to the sat. I tried it before. It will not boot without the sat.


Not true. If you disconnect the receiver from the satellite inputs before disconnecting your service, you will be able to get to your recordings when turning on the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## Flame55 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just Received Upgrade For The R15-500,r15-300. What In The World Does Scrolling Effects On Or Off In The Display Mode Mean.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

crunchtime said:


> Hate to break this to you but you will not be able to view recordings without being hooked to the sat. I tried it before. It will not boot without the sat.


Actually, you can. The trick is to not ever let the DVR see the satellite after you cancel your service because a "disable DVR" signal is sent over the satellite.

I forget the exact sequence of key presses required, but someone with an RV posted detailed instructions somewhere on this system to boot up the R15 _*without*_ a satellite signal and still be able to watch all the recordings.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Flame55 said:


> Just Received Upgrade For The R15-500,r15-300. What In The World Does Scrolling Effects On Or Off In The Display Mode Mean.


When you are looking at your playlist, for example, and you press PAGE DOWN the yellow bar jumps to the bottom and the list slowly scrolls up. If you turn scrolling off, the yellow bar stays on the first line and the data just jumps instantly to the next page of data. ALL lists operate this way if you disable scrolling. It's a great feature if you want speed. I've had it turned on since it was offered.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Actually, you can. The trick is to not ever let the DVR see the satellite after you cancel your service because a "disable DVR" signal is sent over the satellite.
> 
> I forget the exact sequence of key presses required, but someone with an RV posted detailed instructions somewhere on this system to boot up the R15 _*without*_ a satellite signal and still be able to watch all the recordings.


I did it on mine. No sequence of keys. Just hit exit when it's looking for guide data, then hit list.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

crunchtime said:


> Hate to break this to you but you will not be able to view recordings without being hooked to the sat. I tried it before. It will not boot without the sat.


Hate to tell you, but you are wrong, because it is disconnected from the satelite and I watch movies and shows on it. You must have let them deactivate your card before you removed the satelite cables. I can take pictures of it running without the satelite hooked up if you would like proof.


----------

